# First Cook on the Outdoor Griddle



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Im loving this thing so far. Gotta get some tools for it today, but I see big things coming for this baby!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Need a bacon press, then some waffle house style hashbrowns. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

oh MY!!!! I'm heading to the kitchen, thanks!! Isn't going to be anything close to this though...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Definitely getting a press or 2. This is "cheap" bacon, I bought to wrap back strap and decided to fry it up. I usually only use Conecuh or Wrights for breakfast bacon but... 

yes, hash browns are awesome, but I dont do much starch anymore, unfortunately, lol.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I think the best part of the whole deal is I had 2 mixing bowls and 3 utensils to wash and she ready to cook again, lol









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job on the Mickey Mouse pancakes, slim.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

looks awesome, but I have a question, are you going to mount something on the bricks to keep the grease off of them? sort of a back splash type thing? That could be tuff to get clean after a while.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Realtor said:


> looks awesome, but I have a question, are you going to mount something on the bricks to keep the grease off of them? sort of a back splash type thing? That could be tuff to get clean after a while.


Not sure this will be its permanent spot. Egg needs to go up here too. I am debating building a whole cabinet for it all or laying it out some other way. Not real sure yet. When its not raining and I am not in slippers will probably roll it out from under the covered porch to cook


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks good brother....I know you'll enjoy many cooks fer the family!!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well was out loafering and ate some smoked wings in town. Hit the store before headed home and grabbed a few things. Then this happened........ yea I still like this thing, lol









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Jaster, my grandmother used the term loafering. I thought that she was the only one who said that besides me.  Stir fry looks good.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks Good......................................Bet that brick wall is gonna look Seasoned in a couple months.

A Sheet metal shop will cut you a section of thin Stainless for cheap to hang behind the stove......................Recommend Pensacola Metal Fab.




..


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

This^^^^


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

How do you clean it?
I looked at those long and hard at Home Depot on Black Friday but didn’t pull the trigger.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

welldoya said:


> How do you clean it?
> I looked at those long and hard at Home Depot on Black Friday but didn’t pull the trigger.



I am just learning, but simple scrape and wipe with a half damp rag and its clean. Not sure if I need to be doing anything else? I am trying to adjust to the not needing oil to cook. I keep adding when I cook and does not seem to need it


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Still loving this thing! Not sure how I have made it this far without it, lol









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Next on my list once I demo and redesign the back porch.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

jaster said:


> Definitely getting a press or 2. This is "cheap" bacon, I bought to wrap back strap and decided to fry it up. I usually only use Conecuh or Wrights for breakfast bacon but...
> 
> yes, hash browns are awesome, but I dont do much starch anymore, unfortunately, lol.


I found a couple bacon presses at Halls in Milton. Love that place.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Picked up 2 at Wally world cheap but work perfect


----------

